# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Túi Xách Vỏ Sò Da Cá Sấu TXCS13 Tím Giá 5TR9

## qwerty

Túi Xách Vỏ Sò Cá Sấu TXCS13 Màu Tím Giá Chỉ 5,900,000₫

cty Cặp da nam VR360
 ➡ Mã số thuế: 0314748244
 ➡ ☎ GỌI NGAY: 0989.20.88.44 – 0939.988.900
 ➡ Hồ Chí Minh: 1352 Trường Sa, phường ba, Q. Tân Bình.

Túi da cá sấu vỏ sò TX13 màu tím ngoài mặt hình vỏ sò nhỏ gọn mang lại sự trẻ trung, cá tính chất liệu da cá sấu thuộc cao cấp, bề ngoài nhỏ gọn, đơn giản dễ dàng phối đồ thuận tiện tiêu dùng trong mọi hoàn cảnh… tự tin hơn có chiếc túi xách nữ da cá sấu thật rất gọn gàng, tiện lợi, đủ giúp bạn đựng giữ các đồ đoàn nhu yếu, mà còn rất sành điệu.
Túi xách vỏ sò da cá sấu TX13 được gia công với chất liệu da cá sấu hoa cà thật 100%, lớp da cá sấu thuộc cao cấp, sang trọng nhất là phần da gù đầu được điểm ngay mặt trước của loại túi hết sức độc đáo, phần da khác nữa đó là phần da gai lưng chạy dài xuyên suốt sản phẩm, vân da hài hoà, tự nhiên… gần như gắn kết với nhau tạo nên 1 loại túi xách da cá sấu lý tưởng.
 Bên trong túi xách da cá sấu được lót 1 lớp da bò hạt, lớp da bò dày dặn, sờ mềm tay không với cảm giác thô cứng. ngoài mặt với dạng hình vỏ sò xinh xắn, sắc tím mặn mòi càng tôn lên vẻ ngoài nữ tính, đẳng cấp của quý cô. Form túi chuẩn, đứng form trông vô cùng thời trang.
 Sản phẩm túi cá sấu thuận lợi kết hợp cùng phổ quát trang phục khác nhau giúp phái đẹp tạo điểm đặc sắc cho vẻ ngoài thêm thời trang, sang trọng, phong cách hơn. ví như bạn cũng đang tậu sản phẩm này thì hãy nhanh tay địa chỉ sở hữu chúng tôi để có thể sở hữu cho mình sớm nhất

Mua Túi Da Cá Sấu Nam, ví cá sấu nam, dây lưng da cá sấu, túi xách giả da cá sấu ☎ GỌI NGAY: 0989.20.88.44
 ➡ Hà Nội : 01666 100 999 / 15/315 Tây Sơn, Đống Đa – Hà Nội.
 ➡ Hồ Chí Minh : 0989 20 88 44 / 1352 – 1354 Trường Sa, Phường 3, Q. Tân Bình.

Web site : https://tuidacasau.vn

----------

